# Official MMA Forum GFX Shop Thread.



## Toxic

From now on this will be the place were artists can sell their work for points.

*Selling Rules*

1. You can have 5 sigs for sale at a time. If any do not sell you can add more after 2 weeks.
2.If something has not sold, you may bump it after a week,
3. Please state a starting price and whether you will make modifications or add usernames/avatars on request.

*Buying Template*

Banner:
Artist:
Price offered:
Username*:
Avatar*:
Modifications*:

* Where applicable

*Other Information:*

* Only paid members can buy sigs, regular members can buy avatars if they are available.
* No stealing an artists work. If someone posts a sig and you use it without paying them it will be removed from your sig and you will recieve an infraction.
* Don't request that an artist makes you a sig in this thread. Your post will be deleted if you do.
* You must wait for the artist to respond before using a puchased sig if you do not recieve a response in the thread try sending them a PM as they may not always check back regularily.
​


----------



## M.C

Sig taken out.


----------



## Toxic

Damn thats some nice work right there, really like how this one turned out.


----------



## M.C

Thanks, I think it is one of my best so far, starting to realize text is important, lol.


----------



## Toxic

I like the choice of render to, I think people all to often use the standard fighter posed pics because they are easy to find but putting in the extra effort to find a unique picture to use almost always pays off.


----------



## M.C

Yeah, that's true as well.


----------



## MMAfan69

You should probably check your spelling when you make sigs.

His name is spelled Diego not Diago and Nightmare instead of Knightmare.


----------



## M.C

Good call on his Diego, not sure what I was thinking.

the N with the text looks like K, so Nightmare is in there properly.


----------



## K R Y

Anyone who wants it. 5k. PM me if you want username included.


----------



## M.C

Nice sig, man.


----------



## M.C

Sig is taken.


----------



## Toxic

Figured Id throw some old work up here,

With UFC 100 around the corner, we have something here sure to please Bisping fans,











and GSP fans











5000 a piece.


----------



## D.P.

Michael Carson said:


> Sig is taken.


Thanks MC 

And I'll put this up for sale:










I can add a username if you want....name your price. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y

Love the bisping sig toxic!

Newest made, offer a price/pm for usename


----------



## Kimbosucks

I'll give 4k for a Machida?


----------



## Toxie

hey! could anyone make me a sig with Keijiro Maeda and Rampage please? name a price


----------



## M.C

This is the place to buy sigs, not request them.

Go back to the main graphics section, and make a new thread requesting a sig. Make sure to follow the template, which you can find here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## Toxie

my bad


----------



## Anxiietyyy

Send me a PM, We'll discuss a price


----------



## Toxic

Well this place has been dead so here we go,










Price is 10 credits.


----------



## D.P.

OMG, someone make a frikkin sig and sell it. Shit!


----------



## SigFig

I'll throw these out there...


----------



## limba

Jon Jones Sig for sale.
The price: 5.000 credits:thumb02:


----------

